# First Smoked Fattie...WOW!!!



## handcannon32x (Feb 7, 2012)

I made this friday when I was bored and didnt have anything else to do.  That was the first time making a fattie and today was the day I smoked it.  All I can say is I see alot more of these in my future.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 7, 2012)

Pass me a hamburger bun,  time for a sandwich!

Looks delicious  Thanks for the Qview


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2012)

It looks delicious! Nice job on the bacon weave!


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks good! Details please.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice!...JJ


----------



## rdknb (Feb 8, 2012)

wow looks so good, well done


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 8, 2012)

Super nice !!!!!!! :drool


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks great! You did an outstanding job on the bacon weave. Details of the filling?


----------



## handcannon32x (Feb 8, 2012)

For the filling.  I used Italian sausage that I made myself.  Bought the pork, grinded it all up, and addes all the spices and seasonings.  Used American Cheese, Mushrooms, Red & Yellow Peppers and that is it.  It turned out so good.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 9, 2012)

yummy love it looks great


----------



## big sexy (Feb 9, 2012)

You knocked it out of the park for your 1st one.  My 1st attempt wasn't nearly that pretty. Nice work!


----------



## jno51 (Feb 10, 2012)

Eu' Beeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks great. Thanks for taking the time to share it with us. :sausage:


----------

